# So weird.....



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

My husband and I have been getting along really well for a while now.....no arguments, no bickering....but smiles and pleasant conversations....

He said he's putting all his anger and resentment aside and that's why we're getting along so well now....

For 2 days now he's been kind of edgy.....not mean or short, just seems stressed or unnerved....

When I ask him what's wrong he says "nothing" like leave me alone already....

When I stop bugging him about it and start talking about funny stuff the kids said then he can crack a smile or even make a little joke....but most of the time he seems edgy....

What could it be ???

I've signed the waiver of service so technically he could go ahead with the divorce....but he hasn't yet, even though the last couple of days have been his days off and he would've had plenty of time to do it....

Could he be having second thoughts now that it's so close to being done and he sees all the changes I've been making lately (I finally enrolled in college :smthumbup....or what ????

Or is this normal behavior right before finishing the paperwork ???

He knows he doesn't have to be nice to me to get a divorce since this is a no-fault state and if he wants to get divorced he will get it.....

Any opinions ???


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Could be he's waiting to see if your changes are really real. 

It doesn't hurt to hope  !!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Powerbane said:


> Could be he's waiting to see if your changes are really real.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to hope  !!


But why is he so edgy then ???

He could wait to see and still be in a good mood (like he's been lately).....or is this a man thing I don't understand ???....And how long does it take to believe that I made those changes for real ???

I do have hope and it does hurt like hell  .....it will hurt even more if I my hopes are being crushed....


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

The edgy part could be the indecision on his part. Making that decision to file and actually doing it are 2 different things.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

he might be wrestling with it a little, maybe he would like to resolve some issues, but thinks the divorce will make them go away???

if he dosent want to talk, just let it be and enjoy the here and now.

would you be heart broken if he went to the court house tomorrow?? or would you be glad its over one way or another??

i hope he changes his mind, and you will grow old and crazy together...


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> he might be wrestling with it a little, maybe he would like to resolve some issues, but thinks the divorce will make them go away???
> 
> if he dosent want to talk, just let it be and enjoy the here and now.
> 
> ...


I would be devastated !!!!!

He's the love of my life and I don't want the divorce !!!!!!

I want him to wake up and give us another chance.............

I love him !!!!!!!!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Powerbane said:


> The edgy part could be the indecision on his part. Making that decision to file and actually doing it are 2 different things.


I hope he's having doubts about going through with it and I hope that he'll believe that the changes are permanent.....and at least put the divorce on hold to give it another try !!!!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well....I guess he's acting this way because he's finally made up his mind....

He left me another piece of paper on the counter....something like that I agree to him making payments on my credit card and $ 1000 a month (for me ???)......

He had his cake and he ate it too.....

Is it weird that his mailbox (phone) is full or is it just me ?!?!? AFFAIR ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## photojane (Dec 4, 2010)

While its hard not to have hope when this isn't what you want, I think its best to try not to think that way. Maybe pessimistic, but in my short week of being separated with a looming divorce, I know that I get the most hurt again when I let those thoughts hope creap back in.


----------

